# Online Ordering of Non-Essential Items



## Peanuts (5 Apr 2020)

Is it possible to order items such as paint or gardening materials (mulch, compost, etc ) online at the moment? I can’t seem to find details online. More time on my hands at the moment especially at weekends but also wondering if I would be increasing the risk on others by ordering such items.


----------



## Drakon (6 Apr 2020)

FWIW, I ordered a toy for my son’s birthday on Mon 30th March. A message displayed to say that it was non-essential and there were no guarantees, etc. etc.  The estimated delivery date was 20 April. 
However, when I chose their fastest delivery option the estimated delivery date was 2nd April, and it arrived on that date.


----------



## Purple (6 Apr 2020)

Yes, many hardware shops are offering delivery or click and collect services.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Apr 2020)

Hi Peanuts

The shops are in real trouble so would really welcome your order. Go for it.

If you are worried that the Corornavirus might be on the items you buy, you can just quarantine them in your garage or a spare room for 3 days.

Brendan


----------



## john luc (6 Apr 2020)

You can order homebrewing materials for delivery atm. In fact these companies are snowed under with orders and so delivery is slowed but still getting out.


----------



## Leo (6 Apr 2020)

The majority of DIY type places are shut under current rules. Some, but mainly the proper builders providers that stock goods considered essential will be open and facilitating phone or on-line orders, but with restrictions in place. 

Around Dublin, TJ O'Mahonys is closed to the public, Chadwicks will only supply HSE projects or essential maintenance items, Goodwins closed to trade and public, Murdocks only supplying public service projects, Brooks are doing emergency supplies only, McMahons are doing emergency supplies for trade customers only, etc..


----------



## Wahaay (6 Apr 2020)

I ordered my regular supply of Somerset scrumpy cider from the UK last week and it arrived within a couple of days.
It's certainly an essential supply for me as I cocoon for three months !


----------



## Leo (6 Apr 2020)

Wahaay said:


> I ordered my regular supply of Somerset scrumpy cider from the UK last week and it arrived within a couple of days.



Yeah, couriers and the postal system are still operating, so deliveries from countries with less restrictive controls is still a possibility.


----------



## Purple (6 Apr 2020)

Leo said:


> The majority of DIY type places are shut under current rules. Some, but mainly the proper builders providers that stock goods considered essential will be open and facilitating phone or on-line orders, but with restrictions in place.
> 
> Around Dublin, TJ O'Mahonys is closed to the public, Chadwicks will only supply HSE projects or essential maintenance items, Goodwins closed to trade and public, Murdocks only supplying public service projects, Brooks are doing emergency supplies only, McMahons are doing emergency supplies for trade customers only, etc..


The Woodies near when I work is open.


----------



## Leo (6 Apr 2020)

Purple said:


> The Woodies near when I work is open.



I had assumed as their website said they were closed that all branches would be. Perhaps local management have some discretion.


----------



## gipimann (6 Apr 2020)

For online ordering of garden items, try mrmiddleton.com - no connection, but I've heard good things about them.   Irish-based shop too


----------



## Peanuts (6 Apr 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Hi Peanuts
> 
> The shops are in real trouble so would really welcome your order. Go for it.
> 
> ...



Thanks Brendan, I'm not particularly worried for myself, am working from home and following HES and Government guidance. My question was  more around whether there are DIY/gardening companies selling online and if there are, should I be ordering for delivery non-essential items.


----------



## Peanuts (6 Apr 2020)

gipimann said:


> For online ordering of garden items, try mrmiddleton.com - no connection, but I've heard good things about them.   Irish-based shop too


Thanks I'll try them


----------



## Peanuts (6 Apr 2020)

Leo said:


> The majority of DIY type places are shut under current rules. Some, but mainly the proper builders providers that stock goods considered essential will be open and facilitating phone or on-line orders, but with restrictions in place.
> 
> Around Dublin, TJ O'Mahonys is closed to the public, Chadwicks will only supply HSE projects or essential maintenance items, Goodwins closed to trade and public, Murdocks only supplying public service projects, Brooks are doing emergency supplies only, McMahons are doing emergency supplies for trade customers only, etc..



That's what I'm finding too. Do you know of any DIY/gardening companies selling online?


----------



## Bigbangr1 (6 Apr 2020)

Would online cloths shops be delivering at this time ?


----------



## Leo (6 Apr 2020)

Peanuts said:


> That's what I'm finding too. Do you know of any DIY/gardening companies selling online?



The UK outlets like PowerTool World, Axminster, Rutlands etc. are still operating online, but I don't know of any who would ship items like mulch or compost at reasonable rates though. If you were close to the border, there might be some who'd deliver.


----------



## Fidgety (6 Apr 2020)

Rutlands won't deliver to Ireland at the moment due to the high demand they're experiencing. I haven't tried anyone else.


----------



## Leo (6 Apr 2020)

Fidgety said:


> Rutlands won't deliver to Ireland at the moment due to the high demand they're experiencing. I haven't tried anyone else.



That's interesting, they let you go right up to checkout without any warning. I got a delivery from Power Tool World last week, so no issues there.


----------



## Sophrosyne (6 Apr 2020)

Peanuts said:


> Do you know of any DIY/gardening companies selling online?



Hi Peanuts

Gardening is encouraged right now - for exercise and mental health.

Try The Orchard Garden Centre, or The Garden Shop.

I’m sure there are plenty of others that provide and online service, even where they are closed to visitors.

Just make sure that whatever you are ordering is in stock.


----------



## Ceist Beag (6 Apr 2020)

Just be aware that The Garden Shop are not currently open - you only find out once you try and Checkout your items. Hopefully they will open again soon.


----------



## Sophrosyne (6 Apr 2020)

You are right @Ceist Beag, checkout temporarily closed to catch up on packaging orders.

Obviously, a popular website.


----------



## Fidgety (6 Apr 2020)

Leo said:


> That's interesting, they let you go right up to checkout without any warning. I got a delivery from Power Tool World last week, so no issues there.



Seem a lot of these type of businesses have a lot of customers at the moment as we try to keep ourselves busy.


----------



## odyssey06 (8 Apr 2020)

https://www.handyhardware.ie/blog.asp are still operating delivery but not click and collect. 
No compost though, more focused on tools and hardware.


----------



## Purple (8 Apr 2020)

Leo said:


> That's interesting, they let you go right up to checkout without any warning. I got a delivery from Power Tool World last week, so no issues there.


I checked today and it's actually been closed for the last week so I was wrong.


----------



## RedOnion (9 Apr 2020)

Woodies have just reopened for delivery also.


----------



## Ceist Beag (9 Apr 2020)

RedOnion said:


> Woodies have just reopened for delivery also.


Yes but only for a limited range of items I think - those deemed essential. I've been trying to buy some cement all week for a job out the back but it seems it is not for sale anywhere as it is not on the list of essential items (I have the sand already).


----------



## Drakon (9 Apr 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> If you are worried that the Corornavirus might be on the items you buy, you can just quarantine them in your garage or a spare room for 3 days.



How define are you about the three days. It may be fake news, but live Coronavirus was found on one of those contaminated cruise ships 17 days after all passengers disembarked.


----------



## odyssey06 (9 Apr 2020)

Drakon said:


> How define are you about the three days. It may be fake news, but live Coronavirus was found on one of those contaminated cruise ships 17 days after all passengers disembarked.



My understanding is that while virus genetic material was found after 17 days that was not 'live'.
Official source on 72 hours below and on the cruise ship.

[broken link removed]









						Coronavirus genetic material stayed on surfaces for up to 17 days on Diamond Princess cruise, CDC says
					

A new CDC report\u00a0into the spread of the novel coronavirus on cruise ships looked into the spread of the disease beyond individual voyages.




					eu.usatoday.com


----------



## Purple (9 Apr 2020)

Ceist Beag said:


> Yes but only for a limited range of items I think - those deemed essential. I've been trying to buy some cement all week for a job out the back but it seems it is not for sale anywhere as it is not on the list of essential items (I have the sand already).


Their website shows that they are delivering cement.


----------



## Ceist Beag (9 Apr 2020)

Purple said:


> Their website shows that they are delivering cement.


Do you have a link Purple? All I can see are 10KG bags of sand/cement mix which wouldn't be what I'm after. I just want the 25KG bags of cement.


----------



## Purple (9 Apr 2020)

Ceist Beag said:


> Do you have a link Purple? All I can see are 10KG bags of sand/cement mix which wouldn't be what I'm after. I just want the 25KG bags of cement.


Ah well if you're being choosey!


----------



## EmmDee (9 Apr 2020)

Ceist Beag said:


> Do you have a link Purple? All I can see are 10KG bags of sand/cement mix which wouldn't be what I'm after. I just want the 25KG bags of cement.



Buy three bags and a fine sieve - something to do


----------



## Ceist Beag (9 Apr 2020)

Heh heh, yeah at €10.49 per bag I'd probably be paying around €315 for sand I don't need in order to get the 100KG of cement I do need, when I can hold off and buy the cement later for just €25 ... I think I'll wait!


----------



## Purple (9 Apr 2020)

Ceist Beag said:


> Heh heh, yeah at €10.49 per bag I'd probably be paying around €315 for sand I don't need in order to get the 100KG of cement I do need, when I can hold off and buy the cement later for just €25 ... I think I'll wait!


Sure you have it, why not spend it? 
Think of all the money you're saving not eating out and buying fine wines.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (9 Apr 2020)

Our local petrol station has cement. Surely there's a small supplier near you?


----------



## Purple (9 Apr 2020)

PaddyBloggit said:


> Our local petrol station has cement. Surely there's a small supplier near you?


Where is it?! It just might be within 2km of CB's house.


----------



## Ceist Beag (9 Apr 2020)

Details please Paddy, I'll hop in the car immediately!  I rang our local hardware store (who are open for call and collect) only to be told it wasn't classed as an essential item so was not available for sale! Anyways, enough about cement, it gets me out of a job for a bit longer so I'm not complaining!


----------

